# Do These Larger ICS Keyboards Work On The DX?



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I tried out gummy this morning and one of the things that jumped out at me was a smaller keyboard than I'm used to. I always install the "Fat Finger" keyboard mod on every GB ROM that I load as I prefer the keys being larger. I ran across these keyboard mods for the D3, D4, RAZR, Bionic, and GNex and was really hoping it would work on the ICS ROM's we have going on the DX. Has anyone tried one of these puppies out?

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/340-bigger-ics-keyboard-for-razr-bionic-gnex-droid-3-and-maybe-more/


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Worked for me and man is it a lot bigger, looks good. I'm running gummy fyi

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

The question is just how much bigger? I know that the phones I listed before have higher res displays than the X, but I was hoping that the scaling would be proportional.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

I know you're talking about free mods, but there are some bigger keyboards on the market as well. Big buttons Keyboard deluxe, cellular keyboard, and thumb keyboard lets you resize keys and fonts

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Smart keyboard pro, most customizable keyboard out there.

Sent from my supercharged DROIDX on YACK v1.0.0


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh yes they work typing with it now. The blackout with red keys..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> Oh yes they work typing with it now. The blackout with red keys..


Can you post a screen shot with the keyboard up? I just want to see how much real estate it takes up.


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

Not working on shuji 2.5. The flash went fine...but i still have the GB keyboard. Should the flash just replace the stock kb?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

EDIT: my bad...this is for ICS roms only. oh well.


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, guinea pigs! I'm testing out the latest Gummy and the larger keyboard is just what the doctor ordered.


----------

